# Triv or Annua?



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Despite using Prodiamine for a full year now, this is popping up all over my back yard. Curiously nowhere else. Does this look like Poa Triv or Annua?


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

seed head is a dead give away for annua


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

VALawnNoob said:


> seed head is a dead give away for annua


Thanks! That's somewhat relieving. I'll probably just gly 'em and re-seed in late summer.

How do the seed pods differ between the two?


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Gly seems a bit overkill for annua. They tend to melt out by summer until the next batch that germinates in fall. I would just do a tad earlier fall-prem and hope it won't come back. Maybe switching to dithiopyr can be a good change of pace from prodiamine?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

VALawnNoob said:


> Gly seems a bit overkill for annua. They tend to melt out by summer until the next batch that germinates in fall. I would just do a tad earlier fall-prem and hope it won't come back. Maybe switching to dithiopyr can be a good change of pace from prodiamine?


Makes sense. Dithiopyr looks way more expensive than Prodiamine  I'll probably just take your advice and preM a bit earlier in the fall.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

spaceman_spiff said:



> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Gly seems a bit overkill for annua. They tend to melt out by summer until the next batch that germinates in fall. I would just do a tad earlier fall-prem and hope it won't come back. Maybe switching to dithiopyr can be a good change of pace from prodiamine?
> ...


I hear ya on the cost difference. However, keep your eyes open on the sales that are available from 0-0-7 Pre-Em granular bags that box stores discount. I have seen them being posted in the past under Hot Deals here in TLF. You just have to find them when they are not peak season (like now).


----------

